# Feinstein & Boxer Ask Californians to Lay Down Their Weapons During Statewide Manhunt



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

*Feinstein & Boxer Ask Californians to Lay Down Their Weapons During Statewide Manhunt*

I found this a little while ago and decided to post it. I want everyone to see the type of mentality that we are dealing with when it comes to gun control. Feinstein and Boxer literally have asked for the police and civillians to lay down their weapons due to the manhunt. The best part of the story is this:

*"When the gunman realizes that nobody else is armed, he will lay down his weapons and turn himself in&#8230;. that's just human nature."*

So we have one deranged (and well trained) man going all "Rambo" on the local LEOs and wreaking havoc...........ONE MAN.......... This is a terrible situation and I condemn this mans actions. However our elected leaders should seriously stop and think about this situation. There are millions of armed and trained American Citizens, yet they continue to push and poke the American People with unconstitutional laws.

Feinstein and Boxer Ask Californians to Lay Down Their Weapons During Statewide Manhunt : palookavillepost.com

"When governments fear the people, there is liberty. When the people fear the government, there is tyranny. ---Thomas Jefferson


----------



## LeverAction (Feb 8, 2013)

shadownmss said:


> I found this a little while ago and decided to post it. I want everyone to see the type of mentality that we are dealing with when it comes to gun control. Feinstein and Boxer literally have asked for the police and civillians to lay down their weapons due to the manhunt. The best part of the story is this:
> 
> *"When the gunman realizes that nobody else is armed, he will lay down his weapons and turn himself in&#8230;. that's just human nature."*
> 
> ...


You condemn a man that uncovered a corrupt PD and warned he would spill the beans and the cops want him so bad they shot up a car with a woman and her daughter delivering newspapers because it fit the description. They are on a shoot to kill orders and are geared up like soldiers in Afghanistan all for 1 guy because he knows something. Get educated


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

shadownmss said:


> *"When the gunman realizes that nobody else is armed, he will lay down his weapons and turn himself in&#8230;. that's just human nature."*
> 
> Feinstein and Boxer Ask Californians to Lay Down Their Weapons During Statewide Manhunt : palookavillepost.com
> 
> "When governments fear the people, there is liberty. When the people fear the government, there is tyranny. ---Thomas Jefferson


WOW! What a concept, maybe we should try that with drugs.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I saw this and just went blank and numb. Do they think even the idiot sheep among us buy that line of crap? I cannot accept that they believe that garbage. He'll just turn himself in...hello, Adam Lanza? None of them were armed. They must've had a blonde on the phone.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Lemme see...a six foot tall 270 pound ex-military killer cop cop killer armed with a Barrett .50 cal is on a mass-murder rampage, and thousands of cops cannot find him, and you want me to "lay down" my self-defense weapons? WTF ARE THESE NUMBSKULLS THINKING?

These two politicians (Boxer and Feinstein) have always been idiots and demagogues in my book, but they must have completely lost what was left of their minds if they did in fact say this.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> Lemme see...a six foot tall 270 pound ex-military killer cop cop killer armed with a Barrett .50 cal is on a mass-murder rampage, and thousands of cops cannot find him, and you want me to "lay down" my self-defense weapons? WTF ARE THESE NUMBSKULLS THINKING?
> 
> These two politicians (Boxer and Feinstein) have always been idiots and demagogues in my book, but they must have completely lost what was left of their minds if they did in fact say this.


The sad part is I truly think they believe this nonsense. They must have taken too much LSD in the 60's


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I think thats a spoof sight but from cali one never should underestimate the stupidity of its finely elected leaders.


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

LeverAction said:


> You condemn a man that uncovered a corrupt PD and warned he would spill the beans and the cops want him so bad they shot up a car with a woman and her daughter delivering newspapers because it fit the description. They are on a shoot to kill orders and are geared up like soldiers in Afghanistan all for 1 guy because he knows something. Get educated


I don't believe I want any part of the education that you speak of, the daughter of a former LAPD police officer and her fiancé were murdered. So yes I do condemn his actions as there is no way I can condone them. None of us really know the story behind all of this and probably never will. Did he discover some type of huge corruption / conspiracy within the PD? Maybe he did, it is well within the realm of possibility. The point of the post was to highlight the utter insanity that the gun grabbers have as well as how much havoc one trained man can cause. Especially since this government seems to continually want to push the American People into a corner. They need to think through the potential consequences of pushing the people too far. I respect your right to your opinion and welcome to the forum.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

this guy shot and killed the daughter of a LAPD captain. The girl was not police nor she has anything to do with the LAPD corruption. this asshole needs to be found and shot immediately.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Got to remember both of these "women" grew up, sheltered in a well to do rich families and never worked a day in their lives. They went to liberal universities (Berkley) and all paid for and both were brainwashed by liberal professors. Both straight to intern jobs and public service without having to earn a living. These two liberal products think they can tell us how to live and how the world works.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> this guy shot and killed the daughter of a LAPD captain


Sad but true but in his rambling manifesto he did mention wiping the seed of these corrupt men off the earth so not a completely unexpected behavior. And based on there teachings and career paths these 2 were being coddled to further a DHS/LAPD agenda. But noone will know how they would have turned out.

We have been talking about an upcoming "civil war" folks this is what its looking like at the moment. This type of extremist action will likely continue through the year. Well see. Just an educated guess.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Sad but true but in his rambling manifesto he did mention wiping the seed of these corrupt men off the earth so not a completely unexpected behavior. And based on there teachings and career paths these 2 were being coddled to further a DHS/LAPD agenda. But noone will know how they would have turned out.
> 
> We have been talking about an upcoming "civil war" folks this is what its looking like at the moment. This type of extremist action will likely continue through the year. Well see. Just an educated guess.


 2 were being coddled to further a DHS/LAPD agenda

Really?

Let's see this guy left the navy as a Lieutenant, first red flag because usually that means he was dismissed because who leaves a career at the beginning? Next he was such a loser he didn't even finish his probationary period with LAPD so he wasn't even a cop.

Dude they make medication for sever paranoia!


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> Dude they make medication for sever paranoia!


Duder I was born in LA and still visit once a year. I get it. Your a bit on the defensive today MG. whats up ?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Duder I was born in LA and still visit once a year. I get it. Your a bit on the defensive today MG. whats up ?


Sorry dude. My mom woke up blind and went through surgery to save her eyes. I'm taking care of her here in Florida and it really sucks to see such a strong woman so feeble. I didn't realize I was so defensive sorry.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

No worries just we talked enough on these forums I noticed is all. wish the best for your mom. and yeah take it easy if your stressed itll rub off on her and she needs to rest well at this point. Good luck mate.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Feinstein owns and carries a .357 magnum pistol. Think she's leaving it at home right now?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

inceptor said:


> The sad part is I truly think they believe this nonsense. They must have taken too much LSD in the 60's


inceptor, thats the only freaking explaination I can come up with thats plausable. Just goes to show that "If ignorance is bliss, you must be one happy Liberal". You would have to seriously be divorced from all reality to actually believe the crap they are trying to sell. Almost as sad is the fact that Californians continue to re-elect them every election cycle!


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

Just read in todays paper they have over a hundred officers and swat after this guy and still can't find him.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Wasnt it Eric Rudolph that eluded a massive LE man hunt for a couple of years before he was finally caught in the Apl. Mountians? If he could do it then why wouldnt this guy be able to possibly do that despite a hundred officers and a swat team out there looking for him? Its not beyond the realm of possibility. Look at how many people we had looking for Saddam and how long it took before we finally caught him and Iraq was much smaller than the US. You would think as much technology and as widely available as it is that they could make short work of such an individual.

But I guess you can look at it too from the stand point of what if this guy was a patriot and we were in the midst of a revolution and this guy was considered a enemy of the state and on the run. I guess this should give one an idea of realistically how long they could evade capture by "authorities".


----------



## EvisRaptor (Jan 20, 2013)

I cant help but wonder if when they do finally find him Obama/DHS will order him taken out with a drone strike.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Not cheering on the bad guy or anything but if he was smart, he'd already be far from that area. He'd have relocated to a completely different part of the country, up in Montana or in the Mountains of North Carolina... Anywhere except California. Eric Rudolph was able to hide for a long time. He would have been able to go much farther but got caught by a patrol officer while dumpster diving. This guy travels armed. The result of being spotted dumpster diving by a lone patrol officer wouldn't be the same.


----------

